# Drill Bit and Accessory Storage



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to know what everyone uses for Drill bit and Accessory storage

I know that i have a large collection of drill bits, screw driving bits, hole saws and other accessories for my drills and impacts, I'm sure you all do to.

I am running into the problem of storing all of these different types on bits. I have the normal boxes that the set come in however the larger things like hole saws don't fit in them what is everyone using and what would you recommend


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm to embarrassed to say...:whistling


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

JonM said:


> I'm to embarrassed to say...:whistling



Old toilet paper tubes with tape on the ends?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Drill bits, tips and all the like, reside in a couple drawers in my Sortainer 4 I use for my drill. Always on hand and always with my drills.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I use a 'bin' like this







but in designer red :thumbsup: for the loose bits and have a dedicated drill bit case for the common sizes







for both bits and another for wood bits. 

I also picked up a CASE of assorted drill bits from Woodworkers Supply (?? is that the one left in New Castle??) for $40 a year ago and restock the small case when necessary-turned out to be a lot cheaper than buying replacement bits off the rack at Lowes.

Would love to hear what you guys do for organization of driver bits-looking for some sort of snazzy magnetic solution, haven't seen the right one yet.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

here you go....







. thought I picked them up for $40 each, they're listing for $50 now at http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...Twist-Drill-Bit-Set-With-Drill-Bit-Gauge.aspx

It was so nice I bought it twice...one for the van and one for the shop!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sort4



















I keep a 12" extension and 3/8 + 1/4 12" aircraft bits under the drill.


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

I have large fishing tackle box that I use for all my bits, tips, etc... Works great.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I like to keep things in the cases they originally came in.

I then store all the small cases in a tool bag. Ones designed for nail guns work great...

For things like nut drivers and loose items I make kits using the dewalt tough cases... 











For larger items like loose odd ball whole saws I throw them in an akro bin. I do like to purchase hole saw sets since it comes in a case. 










I think I need a bigger bin...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i use the dewalt tough cases also i have 3 of em. one for driver bits. one for specialty finish work bits like tapered countersinks, vix bits and small drill bits for pilot holes. 3rd one has hex shank drill bits and other common drill bits for every day use. 

ive tried a few differnt set ups like small tool boxes and tackle boxes.. but went back to the dewalt cases.. their one of the two only things i like from dewalt.. the other being the suspenders which are actually made by kunys'/clc.. mainly because they have a built in cell phone pocket


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a big Irwin bag I keep all of my drill accessories in


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Plus a small tool bag for misc. stuff.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

i like these for bits:
http://www.awesometools.com/infinite-divider-plastic-storage-boxes.asp


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

2" PVC tube with 2 end caps, one glued, the other held on with a small bungee. have the same for sawzall blades. 
Keep them both in my cordless kit, work great


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

These work perfect for all my different size sawzall blades and jigsaw blades as well as coping saw blades. Cheap too.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow lot of choices

I think i am going to go with this for most of it









and i guess i will keep the PB Jar for my hole saws


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Seems like your bits are gonna bang around in there pretty good though. You think that would cause premature dulling?


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> Wow lot of choices
> 
> I think i am going to go with this for most of it
> 
> and i guess i will keep the PB Jar for my hole saws


I use the same ones. I have one for screws, nails, anchors, electrical. They keep everything sorted, especially when u need that weird screw every once and a while.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I have a 12" stanley box I use. I don't have many bits that come with me every day, so it works fine for me. 

In there I have:
two of these with different bits in them










a few different hole saws
some spade bits
and my square nuts.. because I didn't have another safe place to store them :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Not cheap but well worth the cost. its a nice kit to have with the CXS drill
the Best thing to do with hole saws is slot them insdie each other. They only then take up as much space as your largest hole saw.


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

I have all my frequently used bits in a Plano box and the rest in their cases.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

For frequently used sizes, I have a number of baby soda bottles in a rack. I get these from Steve Spangler. These are 2 liter bottles before they are expanded. They are super tough.

http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/product/test-tubes

Here's a pic of some of them (I didn't have a pic of the ones that have drill bits - but you get the idea.)


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have tried pretty much all of the above, and I have to say I LOVE the Systainers from Tanos. Especially the Drawer Systainers. Unfortunately they can be a bit expensive if you need a lot of them. 

A few months back I was looking for a toolbox for organizing my various automotive electrical tools, terminals, diagnostic equipment, etc, and I found the PDY Lift-N-Lok. http://www.pdysystems.com/ it looked pretty cool, so I ordered two of them. Well, after getting my hobby stuff organized, I was so impressed that I just bought two more for organizing screws, bits, and various other stuff for work. They just came in this week, and I'm going to get them all filled up this weekend. 

Oh, and if you don't mind the color, you can get them on eBay for $29.99 + $16 S&H. For the $30 difference over buying a nice color from the factory, it's a no-brainer. The color doesn't really bother me that much. I just wish I had them in different colors so I can identify them better. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lift-n-Lok-...xes_Storage&hash=item2a17a55579#ht_500wt_1219

I now have four of them. They do stack in the locked position, but they don't lock together like the systainers do.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Rustbucket said:


> I have tried pretty much all of the above, and I have to say I LOVE the Systainers from Tanos. Especially the Drawer Systainers. Unfortunately they can be a bit expensive if you need a lot of them.
> 
> A few months back I was looking for a toolbox for organizing my various automotive electrical tools, terminals, diagnostic equipment, etc, and I found the PDY Lift-N-Lok. http://www.pdysystems.com/ it looked pretty cool, so I ordered two of them. Well, after getting my hobby stuff organized, I was so impressed that I just bought two more for organizing screws, bits, and various other stuff for work. They just came in this week, and I'm going to get them all filled up this weekend.
> 
> ...


do the drawers have adjustable sizes? can't really tell from the pictures on their site. how durable are they? looks like a nice, economical system.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

they work much like the kreg one. it locks when you engaged the handle to use it so you cant spill it everywhere.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> do the drawers have adjustable sizes? can't really tell from the pictures on their site. how durable are they? looks like a nice, economical system.


Yes, the two top drawers have dividers. The bottom one is just three fixed sizes, but very usable. The top is not divided, and has some ribbing that gets in the way slightly, but it's a good spot to store misc stuff that come in their own boxes, or those little Flambeau plastic boxes. 

They seem durable to me. The plastic is softer than the Systainers, so they seem like they would absorb impact pretty well. I threw some screws and stuff in there and took some pics so you can get an idea. Just started figuring out how I want to use it. Will play with it over the weekend to see what I come up with.

The drawers do come out if you press the sides of the drawers in toward the back.


----------

